# EMERGENCY!!! please help!!!!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar just ate one of my pills its sybyax its 25MG floxetine and 6 MGolanzapine i have NO idea HOW he got the bottle or how he manged to scew off the top i tried calling the emergency vets but no oen is answering!!!! the second i seen him chewing i went over to see what he was chewing it was one of the pills he swolled it before i could open his mouth i quickly used hydrogen peroxide to induce vomitting hes vomitted once very large btu the pill capsles desolve quickly im still trying to get ahold of the emergency vet but cant does anyone know how dangerous these meds are to a dog any info would be greatly appreciated im so scared right now!! i keep this bottle on a really high shelf in my room nearly at the ceiling i dont know if it fell or what!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

How much does he weigh? depending the prozac should not be harmful but not sure of the other med or possible interactions. tbh I would just walk in to the evet.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Olanzapine - Brand Name: Zyprexa Full Prescribing Information - HealthyPlace

I believe your dog will be fine. But I am not a veterinarian.

http://www.drugs.com/pro/symbyax.html

My dog was on fluoxetine for close to a year.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

he weighs about 45-50 pounds. im still trying to get ahold of the Evet they are 2 and a half hour drive away otherwise i would DEFF walk.
i dont know why the f**k they are not answering!! and i cant find any info about olanzapine in dogs other then the tests done for human drugs. im gointo keep a SUPER close eye on him tonight this is the biggest problem about living up north here we dont have reliable Evet!! when my rabbit was dieing i called the Evet and tried takign her up there only to fin them closed due to ti being a "slow night"


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The studies I found on both drugs, and the drug combination itself are linked and include dogs and rats. Just do a page search and it will bring you right to what you need to read. These were long term studies, meaning the dogs were surviving multiple doses of this stuff on a daily basis. I believe Ceasar will be fine.

Indi took fluoxetine at 20 mg for a few months. It's side effects are minimal despite very few studies being done on the long term effects on canines - a reason I ultimately decided to take her off of it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cesar should be just fine. Fluoxetine is regularly given to dogs for anxiety issues and all the studies I've found on olanzapine show no indicators of serious toxicity in dogs. Just keep a close eye on him and he should be fine...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, how lucky is it that he managed to swallow pills that are actually given to dogs.
Going by the (excellent) advice given by Cavepaws and Natalie, it sounds like Cesar will just be remarkably mellow for a couple of days.

Good Luck.....try not to worry it sounds like he'll be fine.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And it's really ridiculous that an emergency vet would close because of no customers. That makes them NOT an emergency vet. False advertising.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

If your really worried, you could make him swallow some peroxide and he will puke it right up! You got lucky with what he ate!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i agree about the Evet when my rabbit died i sent them a nasty letter and got a note back about 2 weeks later saying "were so sorry for you loss" not even apoligizing.
i was able to get ahold of another Evet in wisconson who when i asked about olanzapine said "whats that?" O.O i would try the ASPCA poison number but they charge 65 dollars per call and you need a credit card of which i dont have. im going to stay up with him tonight and watchin him closely so far hes mostly jsut sleepy since hes used to going to bed in his "room" at 10 and its after 11 thank you for your help and support i was so afraid i still am a bundle of nerves but i feel a little bit better abotu him

Oso i did induce vomitting about 10 minutes after i cuaght him eating the pill he vomitted quite a bit so im hopeful he puked most if not all of it up before it could even get absorbed


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oso said:


> If your really worried, you could make him swallow some peroxide and he will puke it right up! You got lucky with what he ate!!


i think he did puke, but the pill was already dissolved.

I think he vomited pretty much right after eating it, too, so even if it had been something bad it would have been ok - it's hard not to freak out when something like that happens.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

At this point its too late for peroxide (if it were actually needed). The window of opportunity to induce vomiting in dogs is usually no more than 20 minutes post consumption of the toxin. Any longer than 20 minutes and the toxin is already in the bloodstream.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yes im so thankful i keep a close watch on him at all times the way i do if he is out of my sight for more then 10 minutes and i cant hear him sleeping i check on him i was cleanign ym fish tank and heard a crunch behind me i quick turned around and seen him chewing somthign so i ran over and seen the pill bottle and pills dumped all over i grabbed the pills and the bottle counted the pills really wuick and determined he ate one pill i instantly grabbed teh bottle of peroxide ran upstairs grabbed a syringe mixed the peroxide with water gave him 6 ccs and after about 5 minutes he vomitted so all in all i would say he was able to vomitt about 10 minutes after eating the pill and he puked ALOT so im hopefull i gave him another 6 ccs and he gagged but nothing but foamy saliva came up so im pretty sure he emptied his stomach with the first puke


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> yes im so thankful i keep a close watch on him at all times the way i do if he is out of my sight for more then 10 minutes and i cant hear him sleeping i check on him i was cleanign ym fish tank and heard a crunch behind me i quick turned around and seen him chewing somthign so i ran over and seen the pill bottle and pills dumped all over i grabbed the pills and the bottle counted the pills really wuick and determined he ate one pill i instantly grabbed teh bottle of peroxide ran upstairs grabbed a syringe mixed the peroxide with water gave him 6 ccs and after about 5 minutes he vomitted so all in all i would say he was able to vomitt about 10 minutes after eating the pill and he puked ALOT so im hopefull i gave him another 6 ccs and he gagged but nothing but foamy saliva came up so im pretty sure he emptied his stomach with the first puke


Well thats good, I hope he puked it all up


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you again everyone for your help and support! hes zonked out its almost 12:30 here he couldnt stay awake anymore poor boy he usually in bed by 10


----------

